# dvd brenner



## melmager (24. September 2002)

hat einer von euch schon mal ein dvd brenner unter linux
zum brennen gebracht ?



vorabfrage überlege mir gerade so ein ding zuzulegen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. September 2002)

Hmm, also ich nicht. Aber im aktuellen Linux Magazin steht da was zu drin.


----------

